# 67 Wiper arm removal



## Panzuur (Nov 19, 2011)

I am totally unsuccessful at trying to remove my wiper arms from my 67 Tempest, any advice on the process? maybe pictures? 

Thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

There is a tab underneath the arm at the post coming out of the cowl, you need to get a flat head screwdriver under it and push up. i use a paint stick on the cowl so as not to scratch it, if they have not been off in 40 years it may take some finesse, i am sure there is a tool for it. A little break free in there helps.

PS when you put them back on make sure that they are in the full down position as there is no auto return to down on these cars. put mine on after paint and was leaving the first car show and we got a torrential downpour turned mine on and they flopped down on the cowl and stuck there. lucky i was only 2 miles from home and the wife was in her car you get in front of me and guide me....:shutme, thought i was gonna wreck it first time out.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

there is a tool for this. but they are not easy to remove.


----------



## Panzuur (Nov 19, 2011)

I was able to remove my wiper arms and thought I would upload some pictures to help others out. Also had a question on if there is a rebuild kit for the wiper arm assembly, there is allot of slop in the joints.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

no such kit


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

In your last pic you are showing the wiper arm transmission linkage THERE IS a kit to fix that. As Pontiac stated though....not for the arms themselves. Eric


----------



## Panzuur (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes the wiper transmission linkage ( drives the shafts) is sloppy.

I'd like to rebuild it. Where can you get them?

Thanks


----------

